# Dados de Precipitação último Fim-de-semana Região Porto



## lumartinsgeo (21 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

Boa tarde a todos. Alguém me saberá dizer onde posso encontrar os valores de precipitação registados no último fim-de-semana para a região do Porto (Distríto)?

cumprimentos

Luciano Martins


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2013 às 17:34)

Porto, Pedras Rubras:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=01&day=21&hora=12&ind=08545

Os valores da precipitação estão na coluna "Prec. (mm)".


----------

